# الخادم المسيحى لقداسه  للبابا شنودة



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الخادم المسيحى  لقداسه للبابا شنودة
الخدمة ليست مجرد معرفة تنتقل من عقل إلى عقل ، إنما هى روح وحياة يمتصها المخدوم من الخادم ..

الخادم هو روح يصل إلى السامع مع الكلام الذى يصل إلى أذنيه ..

اسكب نفسك أمام الله قبل الخدمة ، لكى يعطيك الكلمة المناسبة النافعة للناس ..

إن كنت لم تأخذ من الله ، فمن الخطورة أن تتكلم عنه ..

الذى أختبر محبة الله له ، يجد دافعاً داخلياً يدفعه إلى الحديث عن محبة الله ..

الخدمة لا يعوزها الكلام الكثير ، إنما الكلام الروحى المؤثر ..

لا تستطيع أن تكون ذا تأثير روحى فى إنسان ، إلا إذا كانت هناك محبة بينك وبينه

الخادم المتواضع لا يستعرض معلوماته ، إنما يقدم التعليم فى أسلوب روحى هادىء ولا يحاول أن يفلسف المعلومات ..

أحذر أن تفقدك الخدمة تواضعك ، لأن كثيرين كانوا متواضعين قبل الخدمة ثم تغيروا ، أما أنت فلا تكن كذلك ..

قوة الخدمة تظهر فى صعوبتها وإحتمال هذه الصعوبة ، بكل بذل وفرح ..

الخادم الروحى هو لحن جميل فى سمع الكنيسة ، وأيقونة طاهرة يتبارك بها كل من يراها . وهو سلم يصل إلى السماء دائماً ، يصعد عليه تلاميذه إلى فوق .

الخادم الروحى هو إنجيل متجسد ، أو هو كنيسة متحركة هو صورة الله أمام تلاميذه . هو نموذج للمثل العليا ، وقدوة للعمل الصالح ، ووسيلة إيضاح لكل الفضائل .

مهمة الخادم الروحى هى : إدخال الله فى الخدمة

هذه الخدمة يارب هى عملك وليس عملى .. وأنت لابد ستعمل بى أو بغيرى . وأنا مجرد متفرج : أتأمل عملك وأفرح وأسر .

الخادم الروحى هو روح وليس مجرد عقل ليس مجرد مدرس ، ولا مجرد حامل معلومات ينقلها إلى الناس .. بل هو روح كبيرة إتحدت مع الله ، وإختبرت الحياة معه ، وذاقت ما أطيب

الرب . وتريد أن تنقل هذه الحياة إلى غيرها .


الخادم الروحى لا يحتاج تلاميذه إلى إفتقاد : لأنهم من تلقاء

ذاتهم يشتهون درسه إشتهاء وعندما يرونه فى الكنيسة ، يكونون كمن وجد غنائم كثيرة ..
الخادم الروحى ، أولاده روحيون مثله : لأنه يربيهم فى حياة الروح ، فيكونون على شبه ومثاله ..

الخادم العقلانى الذى لا يهتم إلا بالعلم ، يكون أولاده مجرد كتب تحمل معلومات

أريد من كل خادم أن يسأل نفسه عن ثلاثة أمور :{روحانية أولاده ,,روحانية حياته ,,روحانية خدمته}

الخادم الروحى هو مغناطيس شديد الجاذبية : كل من يدخل فى
مجاله ، ينجذب إلى حياة الروح ..

الخادم هو ملح للأرض . فماذا يحدث إن فسد الملح ؟

الخادم الروحى يلتقى بالله قبل أن يلتقى بالمخدومين .

الخدمة هى قلب الخادم قبل لسانه هى حرارته القلبية ، قبل وسائله التربوية .

إن كنت لم تصل بعد إلى المحبة ، فأنت لم يتم إعدادك بعد للخدمة
​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودكم


----------



## zezza (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			الخادم الروحى لا يحتاج تلاميذه إلى إفتقاد : لأنهم من تلقاء
ذاتهم يشتهون درسه إشتهاء وعندما يرونه فى الكنيسة ، يكونون كمن وجد غنائم كثيرة ..

الخادم الروحى ، أولاده روحيون مثله : لأنه يربيهم فى حياة الروح ، فيكونون على شبه ومثاله ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*الله يا استاذى الواحد نفسه يوصل فى خدمته للروحانية الكبيرة دى 
ربنا يعينا فى خدمتنا و يبعد عنا معطلات عدو الخير 
شكرا كتير على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الخادم الروحى هو لحن جميل فى سمع الكنيسة ، وأيقونة طاهرة يتبارك بها كل من يراها . وهو سلم يصل إلى السماء دائماً ، يصعد عليه تلاميذه إلى فوق 


موضوع اكثر من رائع اخي النهيسي

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> الخادم الروحى هو لحن جميل فى سمع الكنيسة ، وأيقونة طاهرة يتبارك بها كل من يراها . وهو سلم يصل إلى السماء دائماً ، يصعد عليه تلاميذه إلى فوق
> 
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع اخي النهيسي
> ...


شكرا جدا جدا


مرور فى  منتهى الروعه



أم النور تبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودكم


شكرا جدا جدا


مرور فى  منتهى الروعه



أم النور تبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> الله يا استاذى الواحد نفسه يوصل فى خدمته للروحانية الكبيرة دى
> ربنا يعينا فى خدمتنا و يبعد عنا معطلات عدو الخير
> شكرا كتير على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا جدا جدا


مرور فى  منتهى الروعه



أم النور تبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا جدا جدا


مرور فى  منتهى الروعه



أم النور تبارككم​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الخادم الروحى هو لحن جميل فى سمع الكنيسة ، وأيقونة طاهرة يتبارك بها كل من يراها . وهو سلم يصل إلى السماء دائماً ، يصعد عليه تلاميذه إلى فوق

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرسى لك كتير اخ النهيسى 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## fauzi (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم لخدام الرب
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

قوزي قال:


> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم لخدام الرب
> الرب يباركك


*منتهى الشكر

للمرور الرائع

الرب معاااكم​*


----------

